# 21MP Nikon SP digital RF camera!



## Mitica100 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nikon unveils its 21MP digital rangefinder camera:

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.







.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...relax...  It's fake. Wouldn't it be nice, though, for the purists?


----------



## boogschd (Jul 23, 2009)

/jawdrop



Mitica100 said:


> ...relax...  It's fake. Wouldn't it be nice, though, for the purists?



....


----------

